# vidéos



## firstimac (22 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour, peut-etre que la question a déja ete posée auquel cas je m'en excuse, ma femme a une Ipad2 et ne peux lire les vidéos quelles quelles soit, (par exemple les replays de mytf1) je pense qu'il y a une application à télécharger mais je ne sais pas laquelle.
Pouvez-vous me renseigner, MERCI


----------



## Larme (22 Janvier 2013)

L'application MyTF1...


----------



## firstimac (22 Janvier 2013)

Merci, larme mais je pense qu'il y a une application standard qui permette de visualiser toute sortes de vidéos, par exemple les vidéos qu'elle recoit par mails?


----------



## Larme (22 Janvier 2013)

Disons que les vidéos reçues par mail, déjà, elles ne sont pas très grosses, et ça dépend du format codec, etc. Certaines applications sont plus ouvertes à des codecs/formats que l'application Vidéo de base.

Concernant le Replay, TF1, M6 et les autres, ces acteurs « les gardent pour eux ». En bref, faudra obligatoirement passer par leur application.


----------



## Williamwe (23 Janvier 2013)

Moi j'utilise vlc ou tu tape lecteur video sur itune apr&#233;s dit nous ton choix ont texpliquera comment mettre les videos dans l'app


----------



## firstimac (23 Janvier 2013)

Et quick time player pour Ipad ?


----------



## PDD (27 Janvier 2013)

firstimac a dit:


> Et quick time player pour Ipad ?


J'ai acheté "Ace Player" et je visionne tout (je pense!).


----------

